# America Flyer



## Denso (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi peeps.  

So here is one on my latest rides.  This is my oldest.  As far as I can tell, it is late '20"s. 

Does anyone or can anyone provide any additional information?

Thanks,
hs


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 1, 2010)

Gorgeous bike, some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 1, 2010)

OOh, niiiice! AF was a Snyder badge, but also used by Schwinn and Emblem.


----------



## yewhi (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow!  Great bike.  Wish I could come across one that clean and complete.  Love it!


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Yannick (Jul 2, 2010)

Amazing, very nice!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 2, 2010)

Your bike is purty, mister! Did you score that in the OC? Nice!


----------



## Denso (Jul 2, 2010)

No, I actually got it in El Segundo.  Cool guy.  He knew what he had, but was just getting into the hobby.  Nonetheless, I think I scored a nice ride.  I replaced the tires to make it ridable.  I tell you this thing is a dog to pedal.  I work up a sweat!!  I don't know what the deal is.  I made sure all was lubed and greased and and no bindings, but still a monster to pedal.  

Here is a pic of it when I picked it up.  Whomever he got the bike from was starting to restore the tank.  Looks horrible next to the original patina of the bike.  I'm in the process of trying to age the tank now.  

Thanks everyone for the positive comments.  

Regards!
hs


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats a beauty! Dont see too many green bikes from that era.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cant wait to see what the tank looks like when its done. You'll have to let us know your method.


----------



## slick (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow that is a gorgeous bike! I have a Colson Flyer motobike that is horrible to pedal also? My bike came from San Diego. I checked everything and lubed, and adjusted everything and still feels like i'm pedaling up hill! Maybe just the the teeth ratio? Havn't really gotten it up to high speed yet so maybe it's meant to go fast and not slow? Anyways, beautiful bike.


----------

